
Why are you doing it? - tomasgauthier
https://medium.com/the-what-for-book/part-one-f727f2608c5#.yae6n0krx
======
mirimir
This is a good article, with interesting presentation. I tend to distrust the
need for recognition, however, because I see it as old programming. It's
always there, for sure. But I like to stay conscious that it's automatic. The
rest is great. You always live into the future that you imagine. So it ought
to be one that you invent for yourself.

